# Video - Piece for Alto Flute, Viola & Cello



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Normally I don't mention a specific story/picture of pieces of mine I post, but this one does need some. So...

It's about an outdoor site that is intended for people to sit and reflect. In this instance, the person is thinking about Jesus and his impact on so many and then towards the end about his Crucifixion where the reflection turns briefly into a mix of confusion and anger. Being that the setting is outside, you will hear at mid-point insects buzzing around. But the main purpose of explaining this piece is that the stanza of the classic old hymn tune "The Old Rugged Cross" is used throughout: Bits of it until the entire stanza appears towards the end. The hymn's chorus is never used. You'll hear the first "bit" of the stanza at the 1:41 mark (Alto Flute).

The visual of the video is almost a cruel reminder of the mess Covid created. And thus the audio of the alto flute is a tiny bit harder to hear.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6x246oelk19mybn/Alto Flute, Viola & Cello.mp4?dl=0


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

This is a good piece and the performance of the ensemble is excellent. I especially love the interplay between the viola & cello, for example the part from around 02:30-03:30 leading up to the cadence is really enjoyable. 

I agree that the isolation of the alto flutist behind the cover does reduce its volume a bit too much. If I had recorded this, I would've put a separate microphone for the flute. In general, when recording chamber ensembles, I tend to use one stereo pair of microphones to record the whole ensemble from distance (like in this recording) and then individual microphones for each instrument, if possible. However, the strings are very nicely audible in this recording.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's a screen shot of the passage you liked, pkoi. I'm glad you enjoyed the work.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Vasks,

I enjoyed listening to your development of the maj/min 3rd motif and its 'diminished' feel. The fx writing between 4 and 5 mins was my favourite part, most effective indeed. The guys played well, did they themselves enjoy it? It strikes me as having just the right amount of difficulty and yet simplicity to guarantee a successful performance. The brevity is just about right too imv. My problem is not knowing when to shut up sometimes.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Mike, afterwards (online) the viola player commented that she liked the piece. 

One aspect that makes the piece mean more for me is that the hymn was a favorite of my mother. She loved singing that one in church and I can "hear" her voice right now doing so.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

The late Jonathan Harvey talks about association with music from the composer's p.o.v in his book 'Music and Inspiration' (a good read, especially for composers). A memory or circumstance can be imprinted somehow at the time of composing, one that stays with the composer and is recalled on subsequent hearings. I suppose it's not surprising given the turmoil, concentration and emotion involved when actually composing and how that state of mind is encroached upon by life and dish washing. I've found this associative aspect to be true at times as indeed you seem to have, it's probably quite common I should imagine. Listeners too will have associative imprinting particularly with well loved works. 

I chose to not focus on your programme, or let it influence how I listened and still found music. However knowing in advance about the motivic work and actual quotation did aid the initial listen. It also helped to emotionally 'place' the appearance of clear tonality.

Re the viola players comment, well your signature says it all Vasks, quite right too.......


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Really good. I particularly like the exploration of the registers, specifically the high register in each instrument. People tend to fall head-over-heels for the lowest strings of the viola and cello, and forget how wonderful they both sound in the higher "violin" range. The alto flute, too. The tendency would be to always exploit its low register. But this is professional writing here.


----------

